# Oh New Forum....



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hope about them Islanders!!! WHo HOO :woohoo:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Lets GO PENS !


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Go GAMECOCKS


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Buckle down Winsocki !!! nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just wait 'til next year.... Charlie Brown!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I hate baseball.

Go Kimi!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I hate baseball.
> 
> Go Kimi!!!



Its Hockey... But I agree Go Kimi! send louis home with nada!


Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Actually I rather like Hamilton, despite the fact that he drives for the wrong team. I would like to see him drive for the Scuderia but then I'd be hard pressed to oust one of the current pilots in his favour.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was a Penguins fan, but I thought hockey wasn't a sport the last oh 8 years or so.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hockey was a sport? You mean like Pro Wrestling?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Go Kimi! Go Red Sox! Go Crimson Tide! 

See, my favorite teams/drivers are even color coordinated. How'd that happend? 

Then there are the Saints - you know, they got too bigtime too quickly, so they're trying to shed a few fans.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> Go Kimi! Go Red Sox! Go Crimson Tide!
> 
> See, my favorite teams/drivers are even color coordinated. How'd that happend?
> 
> Then there are the Saints - you know, they got too bigtime too quickly, so they're trying to shed a few fans.....


Split! Told ya last year not to throw your papersack away! I 'll send ya a proper Aint's hat in case things dont improve...After Seattles meltdown in Pittsburgh I'm cutting my eyeholes before next Sunday!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NONONONO!! go dallas cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a wild game on monday night football ehhhh??? WHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Wes


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nah
AFL football is the greatest go the mighty hawks!

Tom


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't say I'm a fan of any particular AFL team but lemme tell ya... that sport absolutely rocks. I usually have to get up a bit early so I can watch a live match from down under. Great sport. My favorite sport is futbol though, go Arsenal gunners!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> NONONONO!! go dallas cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a wild game on monday night football ehhhh??? WHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wes


You are so gonna cry this weekend when the mighty PAts come and lay down the smack down...lol


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> NONONONO!! go dallas cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a wild game on monday night football ehhhh??? WHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wes


Great game, except for two seconds. The last two. Where did they have the horseshoe hidden? Sorry Bills fans, though one to take.  rr 

Go Skinz! :devil:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

My Jets stink. Sad Dave.


----------



## mission65 (Oct 10, 2007)

I see you lads still have to rely on your own borders for sports, get with the world, get real Football and leave those silly games that only you play behind?
We have given you a very nice selection of true sports but just coz you are no good at them .........
Hmmmmm Everton FC all the way
oh and get with 1/32 we gave you slot cars too
(this is tongue in cheek by the way)
but then again the football thing ......


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> You are so gonna cry this weekend when the mighty PAts come and lay down the smack down...lol
> 
> 
> Dave


i am hoping that pats will mess up so bad just like dallas did last monday nite!!! ooorrr both will stink!! the final score will be 2-0 in OT dallas wins with safety!!!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Great game, except for two seconds. The last two. Where did they have the horseshoe hidden? Sorry Bills fans, though one to take.  rr
> 
> Go Skinz! :devil:


SKinz?????? they are deadskins!!!! all they do is scalp the hair!!!!????

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a disappointed Yankee fan.... maybe next year


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Jimmy, I hate your Yankees. Nothing personal. I am a life long Red Sox fan. Onward we go. Dave.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a Diehard Red Sox fan!

Cheers!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Since the thread started on hockey........Rudy hails from FLYERS country.

Yeah, they looked bad last year. But we've got nowhere to go but up at this point. 

PS a month ago I'd have thought anyone was nuts to think that a) the Phillies would win their division and b) the Eagles would be dead last in theirs. 

My whole world has been turned upside down :freak:


----------

